# Front wheel knock 93 altima



## altijon (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm new in the forum and found this site on a search.

here is the problem.
I've got a knock in my right front end. I replaced the cv joints(had them replaced) and just replaced the struts and bearing plates. 

I can actually move or twist the wheel from front to back(pulling on the front of the tire, pushing on the rear) and hear the knock. I'm thinking it is the hub bearing itself. everything seems tight but the wheel. 


I've taken it to 2 shops. One said it was the bearing plates, other cv joints which were needing replacement but denied they heard anything in the front end after that. Which it's clear there is a knock.

Anybody had this problem....or can offer any helpful information?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

welcome to the forum.  
check your ball joint and tie rod. bearing hub could be it but lets start with the cheaper things first. the movement youre describing (3o'clock & 9o'clock) are used to diagnose the tie rod and rack and pinion. grab the wheel at the 12 and 6 o'clock positions to diagnose the ball joint. good luck and let me know what you find.
ps. check the rear motor mount as well as the passenger side motor mount. either of those mounts have been known to cause a knock in the passenger side wheel.


----------



## altijon (Sep 28, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> welcome to the forum.
> check your ball joint and tie rod. bearing hub could be it but lets start with the cheaper things first. the movement youre describing (3o'clock & 9o'clock) are used to diagnose the tie rod and rack and pinion. grab the wheel at the 12 and 6 o'clock positions to diagnose the ball joint. good luck and let me know what you find.
> ps. check the rear motor mount as well as the passenger side motor mount. either of those mounts have been known to cause a knock in the passenger side wheel.



thanks for the reply. I couldn't get any noticeable movement at 12oclock and 6oclock, just at 3 and 9. I got someone under there last night to see if he could see anything moving and apparently everything seemed tight. Looks like only the hub is moving.
There is a pretty good shake at various speeds. Not driving it at the moment. 

I haven't been able to check the motor mounts yet, I'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------

